# Who's Used Wyeast 1187 Ringwood



## warrenlw63 (27/3/06)

Hi all.

Just aquired myself a smack pack of Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale. I've always wanted to give this stuff a go. Guess I'm a glutton for punishment. :blink: 

Information I've managed to glean from Wyeast and other sites say that this is a bit of a difficult beast to handle. Supposedly throws loads of diacetyl if under-oxygenated and tends to want to flocc out all the time.

Just looking to hear of other people's experiences with it. Any good? How does it wind up etc. Any info would be most helpful.  

What have I let myself in for? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/06)

Also is supposed to have a complex ester profile. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (27/3/06)

I've never used it Warren, but saw a few references to it on Northern Brewer. You may have already seen these.

Most comments were that it was ok if treated well (who isn't B) ). This thread was good, this  was also useful, but this one was just ugly.  

I'm intrigued now. Tell us how the beast goes.


----------



## JasonY (27/3/06)

I have tried about three brews with it and my verdict is that it is a bastard and I probably wont bother with it again. Found it to be a real pain to get it to attenuate enough (read stir fermenter about 3 times). Can't say I was overwhelmed with any flavour profile it had either considering the effort. 

Stick to 1968 I say 

Hope you have more luck than I had.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/06)

Stuster said:


> but this one was just ugly.
> 
> I'm intrigued now. Tell us how the beast goes.
> [post="116705"][/post]​



Thanks Stuster and Jason. I'll let you know how it goes. To tell you the truth it's got me rather excited after years of over-using 1028 and 1968. A crazy change is as good as a holiday. :lol: 

See what you mean about that last thread Stuster. Given American's like for junk-food a bit of excess yeast coursing through their bowels is probably doing them a favour. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Linz (27/3/06)

By the sounds of it, put the fermenter on a large 'lazy susan', so you can 'twist' the fermenter easily and rouse the yeast atleast once a day......


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/4/06)

How is this yeast travelling Warren?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/06)

TDA

Can't say ATM. The beer gets racked to the kegs on Friday night. Seemed to behave really nicely in the first 24 hours. From there on it just wanted to drop bright before finishing the job. <_< 

Drops out even quicker than Wyeast 1968 if you can believe that. What I did was rouse or swirl the glasss carboys with a bit of gusto twice daily for about 4 days, a head of foam would reform, after about 4 days (OG 1.039) the foaming ceased. I'd assume it's fermented out. I've just got it sitting in the primary for now. Will be 12 days in the fermenter when it's kegged.

Results should be interesting to say the least... Hopefully worth the extra effort. :blink: 

I plan to dump a Porter on the cakes Easter Sunday. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (11/4/06)

Have you taken a FG reading yet Warren?

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/06)

No Ross.

I ferment in glass carboys... No taps to obsess about. :lol: 

I've often been tempted to buy a wine thief OTOH I've fermented this way for a few years with no hassles. Believe it or not it teaches you to ferment your beer and basically forget about it for 7-10 days. Less stress to my day.

I observed this behaviour from the Ringwood in the starters. I stepped the starter up twice and there were the same characteristics, swirling until the ferment stopped restarting denoted it was finished. I reckon in a 1.039 beer the job should be pretty much done. Diacetyl "may" be the only worry and a perceived characteristic of the yeast. :beerbang: 

Little in a low grav ord. bitter is not necessarily a bad thing.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (29/4/06)

Any news yet, Warren?

Is it beast or beauty?


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/4/06)

G'day Stuster

Have done an Ordinary Bitter and Porter with it.  

She's no beast by any means. :beerbang: Just a little tempermental and wants to drop out 48 hours after pitching.

Bitter has come out true to style with just a little residual diacetyl and some nice, unusual but subdued esters that seems to add a nice bit of complexity.

Just kegged the Porter last night and first impressions from the fermenter are awesome.  

Think it just needs to be roused or swirled after 2 days... Bit like Wyeast 1968.

Overall I'd say a good yeast for your running, rapid grain to brain beers. 

Warren -


----------



## bigfridge (29/4/06)

'my precious' is my favouritw yeast and easy to use. It is easy to use using good brewing practice.

Good o2 levels and starter size is required. This is a fantasstic top-cropping yeast and also an excellent floculator.

Never have an issue, and now with the former head brewer of RIngwood on our team, i have the inside running.

Scotty


----------



## Voosher (10/8/06)

I've just popped my Ringwood Ale cherry with a staple brew - an ESB 95% Maris Otter, 5% crystals.
Thanks for the tips here and elsewhere - Warren especially - regarding aeration, rousing etc.

I have just one question.
I am in the habit of tasting my starters before pitching and this one was unique to say the least.
It's got a big fruity nose, very neutral palate and a surprisingly sharp, almost bitter aftertaste. Certainly like no other yeast starter I've tasted.
Now if it were any other yeast I'd be having mild anxiety attacks about it being infected. As I've never had an infected starter, and as this is the notorious Ringwood, I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt.

Has anyone else tasted similar with a Ringwood Ale starter????


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/8/06)

G'dayVoosher.

Just very fruity/estery. Not really bitter (did you hop your starter highly?) Maybe even a little unique. If you're sure it's not infected ride it out. The results are well worth it.  

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (10/8/06)

Warren,

I don't hop my starters but that's exactly what it tasted like. Certainly not vinegary or astringent.

So does 1187 detect underhopped worts and adjust bitterness as well?
Wow. What a yeast.
:beerbang: 

I'm looking forward to the results. I've cuddled it three times since pitching this afternoon.
Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/8/06)

Voosher said:


> So does 1187 detect underhopped worts and adjust bitterness as well?



:lol: If only!

Certainly would save a pile of hops.  

Sounds like the starter should be OK. Enjoy the resultant beer. 

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (24/8/06)

I've just racked this beast after 2 weeks fermenting. I roused it twice a day for the first 10 days and kept it around 20-21C for the duration and it happily chugged its way down from 1057 down to 1014. I'd guess I can get away with less nurturing next time but of course first time around I didn't want to take any chances.
The aromas during ferment are awesome. The fun of rousing it twice daily was being able to stick my nose deep into the brew fridge and suck it in long and deep. Mmmmmmm.
I've also just tasted the SG sample and while I know we often get overly excited about tasters during ferment this one blows my mind. Really deep maltiness and almost a smoky nose to it. Fantastic.
Get on the Ringwood train folks. This will not be my last.
:chug:


Edit: Spelling.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/8/06)

Brilliant!! Another one lured to the dark side. Feel the Ringwood force. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (24/8/06)

Get on the Ringwood train folks. This will not be my last.
:chug:
[/quote]


Been on this train since my first AG which used Ringwood. Screwtops first AG if I remember right was also Ringwood [I think <_< ] as I gave him some at that time.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/8/06)

What puzzles me is why this yeast cops so much bad press.  

Gotta get myself another smack pack. Wouldn't be without it for English styles. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (24/8/06)

bindi said:


> Get on the Ringwood train folks. This will not be my last.
> :chug:




Been on this train since my first AG which used Ringwood. Screwtops first AG if I remember right was also Ringwood [I think <_< ] as I gave him some at that time.
[/quote]

I know there's some long term devotees, bindi.
You've got to excuse me as a "Johnny-come-lately" but it's all very exciting!!!

I'd just like to make sure that this one doesn't head the same way as Wyeast 1026.


----------



## Voosher (7/9/06)

And my anticipation continues to build...

I just racked my Ringwood Ale ESB out of secondary and the customary taste test has me jumping around like an excited schoolboy. Clear out of primary, sparkling out of secondary. It has a real touch of Yorkshire about it too, not unlike the Black Sheep Ale. Yum. Short conditioning, bottling, waiting, waiting, waiting and then this one will be gone in about a week.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/9/06)

:lol: Don't get too impatient with the bottle conditioning Voosher. I'd say given the very highly flocculent nature your bottles may carb up a bit on the slow side.

That said. I've not had any experience bottling with the stuff. Mine's all gone to the keg and rapidly vanished. :beerbang: 

You now have the Ringwood force young Jedi... Use it wisely. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (7/9/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Don't get too impatient with the bottle conditioning Voosher. I'd say given the very highly flocculent nature *your bottles may carb up a bit on the slow side*.


  The pain.  Oh, the pain.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/9/06)

Chin up Voosher. It's an English Ale. Who needs carb anyway? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (7/9/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Chin up Voosher. It's an English Ale. Who needs carb anyway? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



My thoughts precisely.
Another pint out of conditioning perhaps.
 
Just to make sure.


----------



## Kai (2/11/06)

A good tip, do not underpitch with this yeast. I threw in my starter before it was ready, and the yeast has decided to go to sleep unless I shake a workplace agreement at it daily. Even then it's only knocking off a point a day.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/9/08)

Well it seems to me that this yeast wants to flocc out a lot earlier than I was hoping.
My Ordinary Bitter has been going for 10 days with this bugger and it's only down to 1018, been rousing the yeast since Monday night too. I mashed high too (69C). Should I persevere and keep rousing or just let it be and chuck it in a cube for conditioning?

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (26/9/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Well it seems to me that this yeast wants to flocc out a lot earlier than I was hoping.
> My Ordinary Bitter has been going for 10 days with this bugger and it's only down to 1018, been rousing the yeast since Monday night too. I mashed high too (69C). Should I persevere and keep rousing or just let it be and chuck it in a cube for conditioning?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



I brewed a dark mild that went from 1.040 to 1.020 with 1187 (mashed at 69-70). Pitched a good sized starter into a well aerated wort and roused twice daily. Left it in primary for 2 weeks at 20/21C. Racked and left in primary for another 2 weeks and didnt move.

Its a low attenuator, and combined with you high mash temp i'd say 1.018 is not unreasonable.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/9/08)

+ 1 for the good Doctor. 

I love it when this thread gets dug up. It's makin' me thirsty.  

Generally speaking I find that rousing shifts a point or two but gets to the point of no return. Enjoy the malty/buttery goodness TDA. B) 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/9/08)

Thanks Dr S and Warren, advice taken  !

Dr S, did you repitch something onto the yeast cake of your mild and if so was the attenuation still the same?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (26/9/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thanks Dr S and Warren, advice taken  !
> 
> Dr S, did you repitch something onto the yeast cake of your mild and if so was the attenuation still the same?
> 
> ...


G'dya TDA,

I'll take this one, as I have re-pitched onto the cake twice. Both started with a mild ale and the Ringwood yeast achieved about 76% apparent attenuation on the first 2 occasions, and with a bigger pitch for the second two batches, the yeast gave over 80% apparent attenuation. The mild was brewed at a cool room temp of 16C for about 5 weeks (I may have been a bit lazy about bottling it in a timely manner), and the Pale ale had a gravity of 1.059 s.g. and was pitched at 16C on 1/9/08, but got up to 21C for 3 days last week. I plan to rack this beer today (as soon as I clear another fermentor).
So, the attenuation was approximately the same as the original in both cases.
Any more questions, while I'm thinking about it?

BTW, the Mild ale may have come in a little high in alc %, due to the higher attenuation. The flavours are highly malty, biscuity (due to amber malt), with a restrained bitterness and lingering mild malt and even longer lingering malt (Maris). Muted fruitiness, strong malt and gentle hops (EKG) in the nose. Much better flavour and aroma develops as it warms. Drinkability is rated as "highly sessionable".


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'dya TDA,
> 
> I'll take this one, as I have re-pitched onto the cake twice. Both started with a mild ale and the Ringwood yeast achieved about 76% apparent attenuation on the first 2 occasions, and with a bigger pitch for the second two batches, the yeast gave over 80% apparent attenuation. The mild was brewed at a cool room temp of 16C for about 5 weeks (I may have been a bit lazy about bottling it in a timely manner), and the Pale ale had a gravity of 1.059 s.g. and was pitched at 16C on 1/9/08, but got up to 21C for 3 days last week. I plan to rack this beer today (as soon as I clear another fermentor).
> So, the attenuation was approximately the same as the original in both cases.
> ...



Brilliant reply there Les, thanks. :beer: 
Interested to hear what temperatures you mashed your milds at?
Mine has been at 18-20C all the way through and has achieved a measly 54% attenuation, maybe the higher mash temp did make the difference. Reckon I will leave it in primary just a bit longer and see if it comes down anymore.
I was planning an ESB to pitch onto the yeastcake and warren suggested to keep the bittering at the high end to account for the higher FG which I will do.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/9/08)

Swiped from the Wyeast blurb.

_Great yeast strain with unique fermentation and flavor characteristics. Distinct fruit ester and high flocculation provide a malty complex profile, also clears well. Thorough diacetyl rest is recommended after fermentation is complete.

Origin:
Flocculation: High
Attenuation: *68-72%*
Temperature Range: 64-74F, 18-23C
Alcohol Tolerance: 10% ABV_


Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (26/9/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Brilliant reply there Les, thanks. :beer:
> Interested to hear what temperatures you mashed your milds at?
> Mine has been at 18-20C all the way through and has achieved a measly 54% attenuation, maybe the higher mash temp did make the difference. Reckon I will leave it in primary just a bit longer and see if it comes down anymore.
> I was planning an ESB to pitch onto the yeastcake and warren suggested to keep the bittering at the high end to account for the higher FG which I will do.
> ...


With the mild, I mashed in at 50C for a protein rest, and that was mainly because there was some torrefied wheat in the grist.
The main rest was performed at 68C, for a period of 90 min (due to Maris clearing better with a 90+ min mash and 90 min boil).
BTW, as the fermentation occurred where I could see it, I simulated the Yorkshire square by rousing the yeast with a fermentor "twist" on close to a daily basis. This could be the main factor that you're missing.

Edit: I have mentioned previously on this forum that I usually achieve higher than expected attenuation rates. Not sure. Don't care too much as the beer is (mostly :lol: ) good. It may be the water or the method or equipment calibration (unlikely the calibration, I'd say). I suppose that begs the rider of YMMV.

Les


----------



## matti (26/9/08)

Great to see people using this terrific yeast.
Only used it once but with terrific result.
Did I type terrific??
Terrific it is


----------



## PostModern (26/9/08)

I've just finished off a run of Ringwood ales. Loved every one of them. Still have an IIPA and big porter in the fermenters. They seem to have slowed down. Might need a thorough rousing, hey?


----------



## Weizguy (26/9/08)

PostModern said:


> I've just finished off a run of Ringwood ales. Loved every one of them. Still have an IIPA and big porter in the fermenters. They seem to have slowed down. Might need a thorough rousing, hey?


Rousing is how it works in Yorkshire squares. Constantly.

Wake 'em up!


----------



## drsmurto (2/10/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thanks Dr S and Warren, advice taken  !
> 
> Dr S, did you repitch something onto the yeast cake of your mild and if so was the attenuation still the same?
> 
> ...



Cant add anything in addition to Lezs spot on observations.

For the record, apparent attenuation was 50, 60, 72, 67 for a run of 2 x milds, an old ale and a stout. The first one used a 9 month old pack from the Monk which i made into a 2L starter but didnt see a whole lot of action. I then repitched 1/2 a washed yeast cake, then a full washed yeast cake then a 1/2 washed yeast cake in that order. 

Mash temps were 70, and 68-69 for the 2 milds.

i have a fresh prop in the fridge.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Cant add anything in addition to Lezs spot on observations.
> 
> For the record, apparent attenuation was 50, 60, 72, 67 for a run of 2 x milds, an old ale and a stout. The first one used a 9 month old pack from the Monk which i made into a 2L starter but didnt see a whole lot of action. I then repitched 1/2 a washed yeast cake, then a full washed yeast cake then a 1/2 washed yeast cake in that order.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr S, on my OB the apparent attenuation is 56 so I will live with that and re-pitch an ESB onto the yeast cake.
The OB tastes reasonable, I just wish my birthday present from the UK was here so I could run the bitter through that  

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/10/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I just wish my birthday present from the UK was here



Not far away. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/10/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not far away. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -



ROTFLMAO!!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/10/08)

Well it is a northern chav model (with a sparkler) isn't it?  

Warren -


----------



## bigholty (2/10/08)

Going slightly off topic, this week I smacked a 1275 Thames Valley yeast and have found it quite sluggish. It took a good three days to get swell-on. I've just put it into a 300ml starter and will step up to 1.5L next. I don't question the condition of the yeast (packed April this year, bought from reputable supplier). Is this normal for these kinds of yeasts to be sluggish? I haven't brewed a lot with liquid yeasts, nor have I done this style of beer all that often.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/10/08)

Bigh Wyeast state that you should allow an extra day for every 3 months for older packs.

Just as a warning though I used an 8 month old packet of that very strain (1275 Thames Valley) earlier this year and it gave me some very bizarre attenuation problems. It took a 1.054 wort down to around 1.035 and it would not shift for the life of me. Even after pitching some more of the same yeast. Another brewer also experienced the same problem with a starter from the same pack.  

All that being said I've used it several times before with great results. I'd just keep an eye on how well your starter ferments down. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## bigholty (2/10/08)

Thanks Warren, I'll keep all that in mind. I'll be sure to build a decent healthy starter for this one and keep an eye on the ferment. I really should get myself a stir-plate.
Cheers.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/10/08)

Posting this for anyone interested in this yeast.

I pitched a stronger beer (OG 1054) onto the yeastcake of the ordinary bitter 7 days ago. The beer was mashed at 66C, all malt, no adjuncts. Fermentation temperature has been constant at 21C. I measured the beers gravity last night and it is at 1014 so that is 73% apparent attenuation with the Ringwood yeast. That is a much better result.

So the lower attenuation in my OB I put down to higher mash temp and even though I pitched what I consider a normal amount of yeast I reckon I should have pitched double the amount as the date on the Wyeast pack was Sept06 (probably should have mentioned that earlier too  ).

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (14/10/08)

Mmmm, ringwood at 21. Ester heaven TDA!

Love that yeast.

Did you find that pitching the larger amount of yeast also negated the need for daily rousings?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Mmmm, ringwood at 21. Ester heaven TDA!
> 
> Love that yeast.
> 
> Did you find that pitching the larger amount of yeast also negated the need for daily rousings?



Not a single rousing or thrashing with a paddle required Dr S  ! 
Esters are suprisingly restrained and diacetyl is very low as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (14/10/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Not a single rousing or thrashing with a paddle required Dr S  !
> Esters are suprisingly restrained and diacetyl is very low as well.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



I guess the larger quantity of viable yeast helped to the esters in check and did a good job of cleaning up after themselves.

A bit of a play off then. I love the esters this gives out and brewed it at 20C to capture that. The daily rousings were a little extra effort...


----------



## Josh SA (30/5/14)

Anyone still brewing with 1187?

I have a stout of 1.063 OG fermenting at the moment.

Made a 2.5L starter, stired for 24hrs then sat for another 36hrs B4 chilling. I removed the starter from the fridge on brew day mornining (24hrs chilled) and let sit most of the day. Once my stout wort was down to 22-24 deg, i replaced 1.5 litres of the starter beer with the fresh wort. Let the starter sit for about 5hrs then pitched to the main wort which was @ 18 deg. This was my first stirred starter on my new digital homebrew stirplate.

Tonight is 48hrs after pitching & there is about 2L Kraeusen. Has been since 10hrs after pitching. Temp raised from 18-20 over this time.

If kraeusen is falling tomorrow then I will check SG & give it a stir.

Mashed @ 66-67 & added dme & dex late in the boil ( i have a small mashtun, 4.1kg cap ).
Once the wort was chilled, I dropped it into another fermenter. this was my aeration.

I am hopping i dont have to muck around too much with this brew to reach FG. Have I done enough to give it the best chance? Time will tell I suppose.

Anybody had a smooth run with this yeast or should I just assume I will need to rouse it.

Interested to hear some more experiences if there are any to share. ( i bought the 1187 only because my other selections were nill stk )

thanks. Josh.


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/14)

I have some but haven't brewed with it yet so can only say I look forward to it. Sounds like a great yeast.


----------



## Weizguy (31/5/14)

Have not used W1187 for a little while (say 12 months) but I must admit I'm a fan.
With a decent pitch, daily rousing is not required unless it drops prematurely due to cold, and I have achieved up to 75% attenuation.
I enjoy the estery flavour and maltiness. This one goes into the Hobgoblin clone.

Unless something goes wrong with the beer, you will not be disappointed. It's not like any other yeast.
If in doubt, contact bigfridge for hints, tips and advice. He has the former Ringwood brewer on staff, you know.


----------



## going down a hill (31/5/14)

My favourite yeast hands down. Gives great stone fruit esters . I agree with Les, a yeast like no other. Stout with Ringwood is a good choice.


----------



## Weizguy (31/5/14)

going down a hill said:


> My favourite yeast hands down. Gives great stone fruit esters . I agree with Les, a yeast like no other. Stout with Ringwood is a good choice.


Come on, you're making me thirsty, and bringing back great memories.

I only ever bought one pack of this yeast, and am still reculturing from it. Maybe it was a gift from Mark at MHB, my lhbs, as it was close to end date.

Edit (afterthought): Convinced yet, Josh?


----------



## black_labb (31/5/14)

My Favorite as well, I'll use some other yeasts for some things but most of my beers are either ringwood or I regret not using ringwood when I get to taste it.


----------



## going down a hill (31/5/14)

1968 is the other yeast that rocks for me with English beers, but Ringwood is king


----------



## mje1980 (31/5/14)

Does it need any special attention ?? Any tricks to using it??


----------



## going down a hill (31/5/14)

Just a healthy pitch, Ive never had it under attenuate.


----------



## going down a hill (31/5/14)

And a d-rest.


----------



## Josh SA (1/6/14)

Thanks for the replys.

At just under 4 days in, the SG as dropped from 63 to 20. All the foam has collapsed but there is still a nice layer of yeast on top & still bubbles coming through.

I tasted the yeasty hydrometer sample & it was really good. Didn't even reek of diacetyl like the starter did.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

I know that I'm digging up a very old thread, but I brewed a TT Landlord clone using Ringwood recently, fermented at 19 with no problems at all, but I'm not liking the results.

I'm getting banana from the beer.............

Did I do something wrong?

Some 20 years ago I lived close to the Ringwood Brewery and used to enjoy their beers a lot. It's been a long time but I don't remember them having a hint of Banana.


----------



## manticle (15/11/14)

I've not had isoamyl acetate fron ringwood. What was at 19? Fridge setting or actual fermenting wort?


----------



## JasonP (15/11/14)

Did you under pitch?


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

manticle said:


> I've not had isoamyl acetate fron ringwood. What was at 19? Fridge setting or actual fermenting wort?


That would be fridge temperature.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

JasonP said:


> Did you under pitch?


I don't think so. I used a starter. I cant remember the size, but would have been based on Beersmith.

I also oxygenate using an O2 bottle and stone, so I don't think that's a problem.


----------



## manticle (15/11/14)

Cervantes said:


> That would be fridge temperature.


Fermentation generates a fair bit of heat so thete's a good chance the wort was a few degrees warmer.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

The wire on the temp probe on my controller isn't quite long enough to strap to the side of my fermentation vessel so dangles in the fridge.

I need to get my act together and sort it out.

That said though I think that I'm going to revert to S-04. Easy to get and store and I've never had a bad brew when using it.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/14)

Wyeast Ringwood can chuck fruity esters when fermented warmer. However apparently it's not the same Ringwood from the brewery in Hampshire, apparently the source was Sweden so it's maybe son of son of Ringwood.

Ringwood has spawned all over the planet a bit like the Blob, and is used quite a bit in US craft breweries apparently. The original Hants strain came from the Hull North Countries brewery and was rescued from there by a brewer. I'd love to get my hands on some of the real stuff. I'm old enough to have actually got paralytic on Hull when I was in Scarborough in the 70s.


----------



## manticle (15/11/14)

Cervantes said:


> The wire on the temp probe on my controller isn't quite long enough to strap to the side of my fermentation vessel so dangles in the fridge.
> 
> I need to get my act together and sort it out.
> 
> That said though I think that I'm going to revert to S-04. Easy to get and store and I've never had a bad brew when using it.


Side of your fermenter may not be right either, due to the insulation barrier (plastic).
Really you need to measure fermenting wort, calculate how much hotter and set your thermostat accordingly (or get a thermowell).
My ghetto method is simply to quickly fill a hydrometer tube with a thermometer sitting in it. Not 100% accurate but enough to tell me that actively fermenting wort sits about 2.5 deg above ambient. Every yeast and wort will differ somewhat but the info is enough for me to work out a fermentation schedule.
Usually I pitch 2-3 degrees colder than preferred (thermo setting, get no chilled wort to same temp), keep it there for 3 days then bump the ambient up to reflect intended fermentation temp. As active ferment drops, so does the heat it generates so I bring them into balance.
Ocassionally I'll bump up the temp to 21 or so after 5 or so days.
Brew and yeast dependent - this is my general regime for session beers like apas and uk bitters.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

Manticle,

Many thanks for the detailed reply.

The problem I have is that I work FIFO and am generally not there during fermentation.

I normally brew, throw the brew in the fermentor and then head back to work for three weeks while it does it's thing.

Next time I get a chance though I'll give this a try.

Judging by your results I should probably drop the fridge temp a couple of degrees anyway.

Edit: Spilling


----------



## manticle (15/11/14)

Maybe try ringwood once more, same recipe and set the fridge for 17 instead. See if you get much difference.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

If I can get hold of some I'll give it a try.

My other problem is that I live about a two and half hour drive from my closest liquid yeast supplier, so it's not very often that I bother. But next time I'm down that way I'll get some more and give it one more shot.

I had high hopes for this yeast as I'm a fan of the Ringwood beers from old.


----------



## black_labb (16/11/14)

I would make sure that you are giving a good amount of oxygen / aeration. I know in weizens brewers will intentionally under aerate to get more banana. 

For the temp control thing you could chill your wort down to about 15 before pitching and set your fridge to 18-20. The low start temp will reduce the speed of initial ferment and the heat generated. It will also make for a cleaner ferment as many off the harsher flavours are formed during the Initial growth phase of the yeast.

Ringwood hasn't given me noticeable banana before, it tends to be more stone fruit to me.


----------



## Cervantes (16/11/14)

black_labb said:


> Ringwood hasn't given me noticeable banana before, it tends to be more stone fruit to me.


Of course this could just be me. I don't have the most refined of palates.......................


----------



## going down a hill (16/11/14)

Its such a unique and beautiful yeast, don't give up on it after one fail. The stone fruit esters are killer.


----------



## Mickcr250 (16/11/14)

I've used this yeast 3 times now and I'm not totally sold the first was a ESB and I thought it was ok but got pinged for aceltahyde at a club meet, then tried again with an English barley wine but pitched big thinking I had learnt my lesson and got pinged again! Then thought I would try again and used a very fresh smack pack and a big starter on my original ESB recipe and again at the qabc got pinged for aceldahyde  have never had this issue with any other yeast and I can assure you I never underpitched and my temps were always about 20c. Saying this my father who is English loved it and many others who had a taste did also. And I also never had issues with attenuation I think my barley wine went from 1080 to 1008


----------

